# 2 yr old fell and flipped over at neck-how to tell if it is an injury????



## kfillmore (Oct 23, 2008)

i am not describing well. if it has happened to your kids you know what i mean-when they sort of fold over in a backwarrds summersault at their neck. very scary to see. How would you know if their was an injury???? DD cried a minute or two that is it , she seams ok but DH is being an ass AND is scaring me.

THatnks


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I would go primarily on how they are acting. You can look out for bruising, swelling or tenderness around the neck, head, ears.


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

I think if there was an injury you would know. Your dd would be in pain, likely very cranky, possibly crying. She would likely have a stiff neck (trouble turning it to the left and/or right, and/or up and down). She might also have a headache, and possibly pain in her back and/or arms.

Keep an eye on her. If she's running around, playing like normal, acting normal (not especially cranky), then I wouldn't worry about it. If you have any suspicion that something might be off then the first thing I'd do is to make an appointment with a chiropractor who works with children.


----------



## 2lilsweetfoxes (Apr 11, 2005)

Sometimes the stiffness and pain doesn't show up for a few hours. I flipped off the balance beam at gymnastics (at about age 5), landed funny, Seemed fine, went home, went to bed, but woke up screaming in pain because my neck hurt so bad. Spent the rest of the night in the ER. I'm fine now (they just gave me some painkillers), but do still have issues with sore neck (I'm 33).


----------

